# Sookie Sue



## Mikayla

Sookie is FIV/FeLv negative and home from her spay. They did forget to microchip her and I am not happy about but now have a giant flashing pop up when they enter my name that I want everyone microchipped so that if one of my ferals gets taken to the pound I at least have a chance of getting them back.
She is home recuperating upstairs! Yes!!


----------



## spirite

Yay! I've been following your adventures with Sookie and Sunshine on the other thread. 

Will you return her outside once she's recuperated from her spay?


----------



## Mikayla

I'm trying to figure that out. I have trapped all of her kittens and 2 of Sunshine's and they are all upstairs in the cat room. Sunshine has taken her other kittens and has not brought them back. I'm planning on rehoming the kittens and am wondering if I shouldn't put Sookie back out instead of in with them. She is really stressed right now after being in a crate for this long and I can't put her in with them now as they'll want to nurse. She has been living in the houses on the porch since early last fall so this is her home and I'm hoping she'll stay. I'm even thinking of cleaning out her house, putting in some fresh straw and a sheet and letting her out this morning as she may recuperate better in her own house away from everything. I think she can hear her kits in the other room and is crying now, I need some advice from someone who has done this before.


----------



## Mikayla

I'm also worried that she may hinder the socialization of the kittens as she did not want me around them before and is less likely to now. On the other hand, I'm worried that she'll take off though she has never left since she's been here. She and I have developed a bond over the time she's been here and hopefully that is not gone. I would love to keep her.


----------



## Mikayla




----------



## spirite

What a beautiful girl she is! I love her green eyes - and the little kitten...!

That's a tough choice. I don't have any experience with ferals, so I hope one of the members who does will have some advice. I guess ideally, she would stay in with her kittens until they're weaned, but it doesn't sound like that's going to be feasible. 

It wouldn't be the worst if she was back outside, since she's been spayed now, and you're providing shelter and food for her. 

I'm surprised Sunshine's not desperately trying to get out to get her other kittens! But it's great that she's nursing Sookie's.  

You're doing incredible work by taking in TWO new moms and kittens at once!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I would say it all depends if you want to have her stay feral or if you would rather she become more socialized. She is older, but you can still use her recouperation time to get her a bit more socialized to you. Have you socialized a feral cat/kitten before?


----------



## Mikayla

She's outside, eating and hanging with Sunshine and a couple of the regulars. She's been looking for her kittens, poor baby. It was a very tough decision but my main concern right now is socializing the kittens and finding them homes. Sookie came right up to me when I let her out of the crate so I don't think she'll take off, hopefully. I still don't know if I made the right choice. I'm hoping I'll get another chance with her.
I have socialized 3 ferals at 18 months, 7 months and another around 8 months. They all live with us along with 2 of their offspring (the girls came to us pregnant)and an abandoned young cat we took in.This is my first time with kittens that weren't born here though.
I feel so guilty and worried but still have to find Sunshine's other kittens if she still has them and get her spayed too. She is still eating under the box trap every day so hopefully will be easy to trap.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mikayla, 
I think it's normal to have mixed feelings! 
In the long run, everyone will be better off for what you're doing!
I know it's hard work and takes patience, and it sounds like more capable than you think!
You're doing Great!
Sharon


----------



## Mikayla

This is so weird. I was just writing about Sunshine and her other kittens and she's up on the porch with them now. She has been hiding them since Sunday.
Thank you for the encouragement and thoughts.


----------



## spirite

Ooh! Maybe you'll have a chance to catch them if she feels safe enough to have brought them back.


----------



## Mikayla

One of Sunshine's kittens just died in my arms


----------



## Mikayla

I obviously don't know what the **** im doing


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Ohhhh nooooo....
Mikayla....I am so, so sorry...that's heartbreaking... :'(
Sometimes in spite of our best efforts...
Some things are just out of our hands and power...to do anything about...
At least this little one didn't die all alone and afraid...
A Big HUGE HUG for you...
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Awww I am so sorry for the baby and for you  
You are doing the best you can for these kittens.
You are working hard to socialize them so they can have loving homes....
and not be feral cats living a hard life forever....


----------



## Mikayla

Thank you


----------



## Mikayla

The littermate to the kitten who died is acting more lethargic and is not interested in eating. Sunshine is out on the porch with her other 2 and I am seriously contemplating taking him out to her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mikayla, 
That doesn't sound like a bad idea....
Maybe Sunshine can re-take over the mothering...
Just keep an eye on her and see how she acts toward the kitten.
Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## Mikayla

This night has been a nightmare. I took him out to his mum and she accepted him after hissing at him at first. Then a stupid raccoon came up to eat and she took him and her 2 kittens across the street. At least he's with his mum. She'll bring them back, I hope. This the last time.


----------



## Mikayla

It just seems so unfair. These 2 kittens let me pet them this morning and when my daughter and her boyfriend came over they pet them too. They had already picked the little boy, Edwin Nash, and then fell in love with his sister too and were going to take both. Now I get to phone her in a couple of hours and tell her the little girl is dead and I let Edwin go. Sorry, it just doesn't seem real. I just don't understand.


----------



## Mikayla

My Beautiful Baby RIP


----------



## MsPepper

Sorry @Mikayla.

She was a cute little kitten *hugs*


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry about the little girl - she was a beautiful little kitten. She must have been very sick already to go so quickly. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that the little guy eats and that Sunshine brings her kittens back!


----------



## Mikayla

I saw Sunshine nursing the little guy, Edwin, on the porch a while ago but she has taken him across the street again. He was looking pretty lively. I'm so afraid of screwing this thing up and letting these beautiful babies and their mommas down.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mikayla, 
Please don't be hard on yourself...
You're doing everything you can, to try and help both the mama's and their kittens...
Which is so much more, than what many people do...
You obviously have a huge heart and care...
This makes you A-OK in my book!
Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## gizmothecat

Mikayla said:


>


 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwws


----------



## spirite

Well it looks like you did the right thing by putting the little guy back out again.  It's interesting that she was on the porch with Edwin but not the other two. Maybe she's sharing him with you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Mikayla, Just checking in to see how YOU are doing...
Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## Mikayla

I'm okay.The socialization of Sookie's kittens is going slowly. They're older then I originally thought and it is going to take a lot longer as they are considerably wilder than Sunshine's. I really havent had more then 2-3 hours of sleep a night in almost a week so am getting burned out. I really want to thank you all for your encouragement.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mikayla, 
Yeah, theres nothing like exhaustion, to kick your butt...
I hope you can get some sleep at some point, and I hope someone turns up who can help you out some...
Keep hanging in there,
Hugs
Sharon


----------



## Mikayla

The kittens kept hiding under the cedar chest so have blocked it off a couple of minutes ago. Hopefully things will progress a little faster now. They truly are beautiful babies. I don't know how to reduce the size of th pics or I would post some of them.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

You are a saint to do this for them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikayla

I'm thinking more crazy then saintly actually but thank you for your encouragement.
Also congratulations on your upcoming adoptions. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Mikayla

I'm hoping you're right Spirite!


----------

